# The Grand National Is Here People!!!!!!!!



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

It is done. almost. I have the 1/10th scale grand national here at the house. we settled on clear body panels that are paintable. very thin like the lexan bodies. but very sturdy and unfortunatley alot more breakable. lol. but yeah. im going to take pictures of it step by step as i build it if my buddy will let me borrow his digital cam. all i am waiting on are the tailinghts/headlights/and turn signals. they are still in production. but the body itself is here. very sexy i must say. pics are coming soon guys


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow, you got them to do that in a week.

nice work!


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

it has been more than a week. but yeah man. they had the designs and everything in the archives becasue they used to have a 1/24 scale grand national model available. so yeah. they just made slight modification to there model. chopped it up into parts and created tabe to interlock it all together. i basically have to assemble it and give them my thought on the construction. of it and any ideas for change. but yeah man. like i said it is pre production. so there are a few little things. little details. like the lines need to be worked on and such a little bit you know. and the lenses and lights are still in production. im going to make a site dedicated to this project and will post the pics there if it is okay with revel


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Let's see some pics


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

*okay people. i talked to the people at revel.*

alright so here is the deal. There pattent is soon going to go through on the body panels. soon to be known as mibpt (molded interlocking body panel technology) after the paperwork is complete i am going to assemble the full kit under there supervision and take snap shots. After that revel is going to make a site dedicated to the project within the next couple of months. unfortunatley. I know months is too long. esspecialy for those of you that havent seen f body and g body cars since the wider styles. so i am pushing to get them to let me put up photos on here. telling em its for promotional purposes amongst the hobby community and such. but yeah. i will definitely keep you all posted


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

T0X!K66O said:


> It is done. almost. I have the 1/10th scale grand national here at the house. we settled on clear body panels that are paintable. very thin like the lexan bodies. but very sturdy and unfortunatley alot more breakable. lol. but yeah. im going to take pictures of it step by step as i build it if my buddy will let me borrow his digital cam. all i am waiting on are the tailinghts/headlights/and turn signals. they are still in production. but the body itself is here. very sexy i must say. pics are coming soon guys


Dude that is awesome! cant wait to see the pics.


----------

